

Scheme is Love - octopus
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/cc163729.aspx?

======
jamesbritt
Many years ago I got a "COM is Love" T-shirt [0] from Don Box at a Microsoft
PDC. Maybe he'll start passing out Scheme shirts next.

0: [http://blogs.msdn.com/cfs-
filesystemfile.ashx/__key/communit...](http://blogs.msdn.com/cfs-
filesystemfile.ashx/__key/communityserver-blogs-components-
weblogfiles/00-00-00-53-15-metablogapi/1007.comislove_5F00_1C074745.jpg)

